# Report: Apple to remove the entire case and screen from 2022 iPhones



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 6, 2019)

Apple plans to remove the charging port on its 2021 iPhone


Good news: your iPhone will be thinner. Bad news: all of the accessories you have from before are useless.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## robgb (Dec 6, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Apple plans to remove the charging port on its 2021 iPhone
> 
> 
> Good news: your iPhone will be thinner. Bad news: all of the accessories you have from before are useless.
> ...


Solution: Buy Android.


----------



## Daily Patcher (Dec 6, 2019)

The time and energy people put into hating Apple... 🙄


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 6, 2019)

The time and energy people put into loving Apple....


----------



## Daily Patcher (Dec 6, 2019)

With a false equivalency like that, Apple users have truly been disarmed 😂


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 6, 2019)

I really like my 5-year-old iPhone 6 Plus. It's a great product that I use all day long.

And it has a headphone jack.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 6, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I really like my 5-year-old iPhone 6 Plus. It's a great product that I use all day long.
> 
> And it has a headphone jack.


Gotta love those headphone jacks!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I really like my 5-year-old iPhone 6 Plus. It's a great product that I use all day long.
> 
> And it has a headphone jack.


My daughter recently bought refurbished just because it still had the headphone jack.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 6, 2019)

robgb said:


> Solution: Buy Android.


But then I can't sync my notes, calendar etc. etc. with my desktop iPad etc. That's the beauty of the Apple ecosystem, effortless exchange...


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 7, 2019)

And people still wonder why many have moved to hackintosh (_computer-wise...) _
Phone-wise? I could essentially zero ****s... Apple's irrelevant in that arena AFAIC.

Even though many may disagree... The moral of the story for me is that Apple is in the midst of a *huge *_mistake-making_ phase. Even more silly is that it seems pretty obvious that Apple's essentially oblivious to it, despite it being pretty substantial for a lot of people on this forum...


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 7, 2019)

InLight-Tone said:


> But then I can't sync my notes, calendar etc. etc. with my desktop iPad etc. That's the beauty of the Apple ecosystem, effortless exchange...


Google syncs across devices effortlessly...Problem solved... Granted Google's less ethical with your data; that said, give me some hard evidence of just _*how* _measurably *more*-ethical Apple is compared to Google... (Personally I'm skeptical Apple are the _angels_ they position themselves to be...) That said Google aren't the only alternative... FF syncs across devices as well... Very much doubt the competition stops there... Devices tend to be pretty universally good about being cross compatible these days...

Apple have been brilliant about marketing themselves to Apple users about them being this _concerned/compassionate/ethica_l overlord. In reality they don't really bring anything all that ground-breaking once you strip away the physical device...

Yes the hardware has tight security... But unless you live in a universe that resembles Mr Robot, where multinational hackers are fighting to get ahold of your measly, value-less data; once you leave the device and move to the web, security is a universal concern...


----------



## Mornats (Dec 7, 2019)

Apple syncs with Apple really well I've heard but iPhones refuse to talk to anything else. Managing one with a PC sucks. Apple products in general refuse to talk to non apple stuff.


----------



## bigrichpea (Dec 7, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Apple syncs with Apple really well I've heard but iPhones refuse to talk to anything else. Managing one with a PC sucks. Apple products in general refuse to talk to non apple stuff.



I use my iPhone with non-Apple calendar, notes and reminder services and sync with a PC, all without issue.


----------



## Daily Patcher (Dec 7, 2019)

If you don’t find the Apple ecosystem appealing then you don’t get it. That’s fine. Respect other people’s preference and move on. Or rehash the same old arguments over and over if that’s your thing..

Concrete evidence needed for this security debate? Look at Googles core business model and compare to Apple. Clear as day who your future is more secure with if you are a betting man. Not to get into technical implementations of software but the approach is quite different as well where one company monetizes you’re information and the other anonymizes where possible.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Dec 7, 2019)

I hate them all about the same now (though I'm a fan of the old iPhone 4,5 and SE models) Might move away from smartphones altogether.


----------



## redlester (Dec 7, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Apple plans to remove the charging port on its 2021 iPhone
> 
> 
> Good news: your iPhone will be thinner. Bad news: all of the accessories you have from before are useless.
> ...



Don't think I'd have a problem with that. Also, it says "the highest end" model, which implies the choice will still exist. Also it says 2021, not 2022.

I use an Android smartphone for work, and absolutely hate it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 7, 2019)

Still on iPhone 6. I actually like the new ones less.

They keep fixing stuff that isn't broken. 

I've just jumped to a PC laptop for the first time. Razor Blade 64gb 2TB - lots of ports and the keyboard isn't bollocks. The change wasn't as hard as I was worried it would be and it cost me less than 2k

(All my desktop stuff is still Apple though...)

I still yearn for OSX though.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 7, 2019)

I use my iPhone and iPad with an iMac. Sync is the worst. It often takes 20 minutes if I want to push a song to the iPhone or iPad because sync hangs on doing a backup first, even if I did a backup 5 minutes ago. Calendar and Notes sync though are still magically good at this point.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Dec 7, 2019)

Loving my SE. It broke earlier this year, would have cost £260 to repair so I bought a new one. Nothing they currently have comes close - it's small, fast and has a headphone jack.

I had a vague idea that they were sort of learning with the new MacBook Pro where they effectively said "ok, we screwed up". It still didn't have any regular USB or SD ports though, so my 2015 one is superior. 2015/2016 was a golden era, its been downhill ever since.


----------



## VinRice (Dec 7, 2019)

It's a rumour, from a notoriously inconsistent 'analyst' whose job is to churn stocks. Will it happen eventually? Of course. All personal electro doo-dads will be completely wireless at some point. Apple likes to move to where the puck is going, not where it is. There will always be choices.


----------



## tack (Dec 7, 2019)

Daily Patcher said:


> Concrete evidence needed for this security debate? Look at Googles core business model and compare to Apple.


Yes, I think it's fair game to evaluate the motivations of a company to infer how it will manage your data. The model of most of Google's business units hinges on data collection and analysis. And you can see this bias manifest technically comparing some of the user privacy decisions they make particularly with Chrome (compared to the Mozilla Foundation with Firefox), and when comparing the lengths of hardware security in the iPhone to at least the Pixel phones.

I don't use any Apple product. I use Linux and Windows on my PC, and Android on my phones, and mainly the reason for this is control and hackability. I limit my use of Google's ecosystem, and routinely monitor of those Google services I do use. Google still knows altogether far too much about me.

To a common user, I entirely understand the appeal of the Apple ecosystem and I think it's a better default choice from a data privacy perspective.

That said, I'm friends with one Googler who said he was surprised at the corporate culture related to user data. Going in, he said he kinda expected a lot of mustache twirling, but in fact he was pleased to see how seriously they seem to take the responsibility. And that was definitely great to hear, but even so, when your business model depends upon maximizing collection of user data, treating that data with some sensitivity only gets you so far.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 7, 2019)

redlester said:


> Don't think I'd have a problem with that



My only problem is the lack of a headphone jack (because I don't want to charge Bluetooth headphones and because I use my iPhone with wired ones that I like). I could deal with an adapter that has a Lightning port + a headphone jack so I can listen in bed while charging, but without a "charging" port I don't see how that would work.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 7, 2019)

What I don’t understand is if Apple implemented this how would people who are traveling recharge the phone? Not to mention accessories like wireless headphones & don’t forget the unreliablity of Bluetooth in general.
I understand the concept theoretically but I don’t think the technology at this time is ready for this move.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 7, 2019)

I voluntarily gave up a mobile phone all together nearly two years ago. Best decision I've ever made. I can iMessage and FaceTime via my iPad, MacBook Pro, iMac, etc. when I'm on wifi. Just not tethered to the world anymore... and it feels great.

*Edit:* And google voice if I really need to make a call to someone without an iPhone.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 7, 2019)

storyteller said:


> I voluntarily gave up a mobile phone all together nearly two years ago.



Other way around here. We got rid of our land lines almost two years ago. Now we have a number-parking service with a message telling people to call our mobile #s or email us because we're sick of getting junk calls all day long.

It was way out of hand.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 7, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Other way around here. We got rid of our land lines almost two years ago. Now we have a number-parking service with a message telling people to call our mobile #s or email us because we're sick of getting junk calls all day long.
> 
> It was way out of hand.


Humans pretty much destroy everything good. I was all-aboard the move to smartphones back before they were called smartphones. Maybe I'm just in a meh mood, but I've lost faith that humanity can have anything good without turning it into some sort of tethered prison sentence.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Dec 7, 2019)

iPhone 2025 will be a nanocandy wafer that comes in Ipanema Green or Galactic Cherry Sparkle. Who needs apps when you ARE the app?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Dec 7, 2019)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Who needs apps when you ARE the app?



Exactly. What will be next, solar powered microchips under our skin? At least everyone would get a good dose of vitamin D!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 7, 2019)

With every removal of another bit of connectivity and compatibility Apple is removing their entire brainpower including their relation to reality. Time to "think different" again.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Dec 7, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> What I don’t understand is if Apple implemented this how would people who are traveling recharge the phone? Not to mention accessories like wireless headphones & don’t forget the unreliablity of Bluetooth in general.
> I understand the concept theoretically but I don’t think the technology at this time is ready for this move.


It charges on courage.


----------



## Fredeke (Dec 9, 2019)

This looks like a joke. A deserved one, I might add.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 9, 2019)

Daily Patcher said:


> The time and energy people put into hating Apple... 🙄



Well that's the thing, they make it so incredibly easy, it's really not an effort.


----------



## blougui (Dec 9, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> Loving my SE. It broke earlier this year, would have cost £260 to repair so I bought a new one. Nothing they currently have comes close - it's small, fast and has a headphone jack.
> 
> I had a vague idea that they were sort of learning with the new MacBook Pro where they effectively said "ok, we screwed up". It still didn't have any regular USB or SD ports though, so my 2015 one is superior. 2015/2016 was a golden era, its been downhill ever since.


What is SE ?

Erik


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2019)

robgb said:


> Solution: Buy Android.




if they could get an imessage alternative i wouldbe all over it. but tried going the android route and some of these basic things just didnt work, sync up or it needed some wierd ass solution, workaround or deep dive into something more than it just works.. which is the case w iOS.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I use my iPhone and iPad with an iMac. Sync is the worst. It often takes 20 minutes if I want to push a song to the iPhone or iPad because sync hangs on doing a backup first, even if I did a backup 5 minutes ago. Calendar and Notes sync though are still magically good at this point.



that is true... seems in the past year or two sync has been issue when it wasnt like that. i think its steve jobs attention to details as a consumer would of been all over this.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> What I don’t understand is if Apple implemented this how would people who are traveling recharge the phone? Not to mention accessories like wireless headphones & don’t forget the unreliablity of Bluetooth in general.
> I understand the concept theoretically but I don’t think the technology at this time is ready for this move.



im guessing same could of been said for removing the heaphone jack.. and there we go.. samsun and others followed and no one cares anymore. 
same as dvd drives. crazy att he time. now its hard to find. 

but i do agree on pushing the envelope where tech is not there yet and screwed us sometimes. . they want Qi fast charging so im sure theyll sell some sort of gadet for traveleers. 
and blue tooth/apple headphone seems to work better than off brand bluetooth based on what ive read. 
so maybe apple has an alternative coming or knowledge on how to get better bluetooth pairing.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 9, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Apple plans to remove the charging port on its 2021 iPhone
> 
> 
> Good news: your iPhone will be thinner. Bad news: all of the accessories you have from before are useless.
> ...




that might be why there are releasing like 5 models in 2020. that way its not a full on risk. some have it, some wont. thats my guess. 

but seeing how ive been using my iphone X, i got the qi charger and wireless headphones and i personally wouldnt have an issue if the port was gone.


----------



## Pier (Dec 9, 2019)

Daily Patcher said:


> If you don’t find the Apple ecosystem appealing then you don’t get it. That’s fine. Respect other people’s preference and move on.



Saying that someone is not "getting it" is not exactly respecting other people's preferences either... 

There is nothing to get. Everyone has different tastes and opinions and that's fine.

Personally I've been using Macs for 15 years, I've owned multiple MBPs/iMacs/iPads/iPhones. I love macOS and I tolerate iOS, but I've never liked like Apple's ecosystem which includes its apps and services.


----------



## robgb (Dec 10, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> if they could get an imessage alternative i wouldbe all over it. but tried going the android route and some of these basic things just didnt work, sync up or it needed some wierd ass solution, workaround or deep dive into something more than it just works.. which is the case w iOS.


Hmm. I went from iPhone to Android and have never regretted it for a moment.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 10, 2019)

My 88 year old mom uses an iPhone to play Words With Friends, to make calls using Siri voice assist, to text hilariously, to email a little, to Google stuff etc. Not exactly tech savvy, my mom. My stepfather was a systems analyst for IBM, and in over 50 years of marriage to him my mom still can’t operate a pc.

iPhones are pretty easy to figure out.

The next jack we get from Apple will probably be directly into skull. After that, it’ll be wireless telepathy.


----------

